

Facebook Friendship Pages: A New Level of Stalking? - liuhenry

Facebook is constantly rolling out these new updates, but almost every single one has been met with outcry from the users for the privacy concerns they raise. Yet, eventually, people seem to accept and use these features -- is this simply resistance to change or is FB able to shift our social paradigm?<p>http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=443390892130
======
shotgun
Clickable: <http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=443390892130>

~~~
liuhenry
Thanks - forgot about the text field restrictions

